# my quick self build



## trund (Sep 3, 2017)

First van ive done,will probly rework as i go this is what wife wanted so who am i to argue


----------



## n brown (Sep 3, 2017)

not too shabby mate, but honestly-how quick ?


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice tidy job there, looking good.


----------



## trund (Sep 4, 2017)

*build*



n brown said:


> not too shabby mate, but honestly-how quick ?



Working part time on it about 3 months


----------



## skippy (Sep 4, 2017)

*My quick self build.*

Hi,great job you've done .Enjoy the freedom it brings you.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks good ,did you get it registered as motorcaravan yet.


----------



## trund (Sep 4, 2017)

*registerd*

Yes its now registerd,all went smoothly with advice off of here.


----------

